# Memory Lane Pics !



## Flat Tire (May 2, 2011)

Heres some general pics from the MLC show. Wanted to take more but my batteries went dead, and I was too lazy to go to town for more, plus I was the one stuck in the mud in the back field.........so I worried about that for 3 days as we got more rain and my van kept sinking.....but on Friday a fellow bike fanatic got me out! Anyway heres some pics,


----------



## Flat Tire (May 2, 2011)




----------



## Flat Tire (May 2, 2011)




----------



## Flat Tire (May 2, 2011)




----------



## ace (May 2, 2011)

Here's a few I saw.


----------



## Oldbikes (May 3, 2011)

Don, 

Thanks for posting the pics!  

WOW!  Who had that Colson Hi-Lo?!  That's a killer bike 

C'mon, who else has pics from the weekend?!  Post 'em up...


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (May 3, 2011)

Anyone have Steve Doan's email addy ?  Thanks!


----------



## Luckykat32 (May 4, 2011)

Who's SideCar is that?  Does anyone have any info for the gentleman who was selling that?  I've always wanted one!  let me know.


----------



## rideahiggins (May 6, 2011)

*A couple pics I took*

Memory lane


----------



## JOEL (May 6, 2011)

Ha! Ace got a good shot of me kicking tires over at Sam's place.


----------

